

Is Server Monitoring Dead? - patfixate
http://fixate.io/tech/server-monitoring-dead/

======
digital-rubber
Getting a few errors, you probably are aware of due to HN traffic. But the
error makes me wonder,

thirstyaffiliates-stats/thirstyaffiliates-stats.php

who are these thirsty affiliates you try to include?

~~~
guiambros
Doesn't load.

For sure Server Monitoring _is_ dead. At least for OP.

